

Ask HN: Database for sports betting lines and results - pjharrin

Are there any databases that have where betting lines started, where they ended and the result of the match? I'm interested in doing some analysis on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
======
kineticac
That kind of data may be hard to find for free, at least in a nicely
digestible way. At FanPulse, we pay for a feed of stats, which includes live
stats as well as historic data as well. These stats providers keep their info
tightly cutoff from non-paying clients. I wonder where else you could find it.

Some stats providers we know include: xmlteam and sportsdirectinc.com

------
coryl
Best I know of is bestfightodds.com for MMA betting, they record changes in
the lines from start to fight time. Not exactly open for use though, may have
to contact/friendly up some.

